# مانع ومستلزم



## makala

ما معنى 'مانع ومستلزم لت يكره عليه؟

فعل البغض انما هو لمنافاة المحبوب. ولو لا وجود المحبوب لم يكن البغض. بخلاف الحب فانه قد يكون لنفسه لا لأجل منافاته للبغض. وبغض الانسان مما يضاد وجود محبوبه، ومانع ومستلزم لا يكره عليه، ونجد قوة البغض أحوط وأشد.


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه ، أن وجود المحبوب "مانع" من حب ضده ، و "مستلزم" لبغض هذا الضد . والمنع والالزام منبعثان غريزيا وبتلقائية من داخل النفس دون فرض من الخارج .. والله العالم .


----------

